# Any carb free or low carb meals ideas?



## Lanny (Oct 4, 2020)

So, I’m going through yet another patch of raised blood sugars that required increased doses of both basal & bolus doses of insulin & would like to have more carb free or low carb meals that need little or no bolus at all to help me keep things under control! I currently have only come across omelettes, cheese & mushroom, chicken or prawn, & they’re really helpful in battling high BS as I know I only need to correct the high BS itself with very little bolus added on top of that as eggs only raise me a tiny bit over 4 hours without any bolus at all, normally!

Do any of you have any other ideas of other meal options as I can’t eat eggs too often in a week due to liver & digestive problems?


----------



## Ditto (Oct 4, 2020)

Are eggs bad for livers? I eat tons!  

My fave meal is tuna and sprouts.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 4, 2020)

If I eat too much of them in a short space of time it delays my digestive system creating a backlog! I usually only eat them 3 times a week & there’s a little delay in number 2’s but, no backlog!


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 4, 2020)

chicken with lower carb veg, broccoli or something, fish fillets with low carb veg, mince, gammon, steak, high pork content sausages, prawn stir fry with just lower carb veg, there's loads to be done, we have chicken breasts stuffed with mozzarella and  spring onion then wrapped in parma ham, it's filling but add some veggies for a good sized meal xx


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 4, 2020)

I had a gorgeous ribeye steak the other day with a huge plate of salad (it was a supermarket salad box with mixed lettuce leaves, 3 cherry tomatoes, cucumber, radishes and grated carrot and I had it with a *big *dollop of Lidl cheese coleslaw and it was delicious. 
The other morning I had a big plate of savoy cabbage sliced finely and done in the microwave with a knob of butter with 4 slices of smoked bacon and a fried egg, but if you are already eating lots of eggs, you could have it with slices of fried halloumi cheese instead.... I love the combination of cabbage and bacon/ham/gammon. I also love cauliflower cheese (a la @Drummer) with those cured pork products or high meat content sausages. Ratatouille with steak or good quality burgers or sausages is nice too and pretty low carb.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks very much all of you for your suggestions I did eat frozen microwave steamed vegetables but, TBH this whole lockdown period, I’ve almost stopped eating them & have gravitated back to eating a lot more potatoes, baby potatoes mostly with the skins on, recently but, mostly frozen mashed potato during the early months of lockdown as it’s more comforting: mashed potato & jelly have always been my comfort foods; used to call jelly my happy food as that’s how it made me feel! I used to eat sugar free jelly even though the sweeteners in them made them less set & firm but, haven’t had ANY since I cut sweeteners completely from my diet since July 2017! I have given the thought to going back to my pre diabetes, childhood to my 20’s, days of full sugar jelly but, as yet, haven’t: lots of sugar; probably scoff the lot in one go TBH!

I always had to bolus for the steamed vegetables I ate but, maybe I’m not eating the right ones as I have posted recipes with sweetcorn before which some members mentioned they couldn’t eat, especially in the quantities in the recipes, as it spiked their sugars si much! Everyone’s different & sweetcorn has never affected me because, I suspect, of the fibre in the kernel shells: they’ve always passed straight through me & end up in my no. 2’s; have you ever noticed in blitzing soups with them in it, it never goes completely smooth because of those little membrane shells & I’ve made a lot of soups with them in it accepting “that’s just the nature of the beast”?

I’ve recently found myself not eating so many potatoes, the last 2 1kg bags of baby potatoes have been sitting in the fridge now for the last 3 weeks, but, I still haven’t gone back to eating steamed veggies yet although, I’ve still bags of them in the freezer these past few months! I’ll go back to eating them with foil wrapped, steam fish in the oven. The veggies are a mix of sweetcorn, peas, carrots, broccoli & spinach! Are those ok & what are lower carb veggies?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 4, 2020)

Sweetcorn, peas and carrots are all higher carb veggies.... if you think about it they are all sweet. Broccoli and spinach are low carb as are cabbage and kale and cauliflower and courgettes and aubergines.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 4, 2020)

Lanny you do online shopping don't you? Nutrition information is available on the product pages but some lower carb vegetables are
Broccoli
Cauliflower
Kale
Cabbage
Lettuce
Swede 
Celeraic 
Celery
Mangetout aren't too bad
Radishes
Pak Choi
Choi Sum
Beansprouts
There are others but that's enough suggestions from me lol
xx


----------



## Perfect10 (Oct 4, 2020)

Instead of potatoes have mashed cauliflower or celeriac, add a little double cream and they taste great. Also cauliflower rice and celeriac chips or roasts. You can then eat what feels like a normal meal eg meat or fish with veg.
One of my fave meals at the moment is prawns and veg tray baked in coconut oil and harissa, really quick one pan meal!


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 4, 2020)

Have you explored Chaffles, @Lanny ?  Allegedly, if you don't have a waffle iron/maker, you can do then in a small frying pan; they just don't puff up so much.









						Keto Chaffles Recipe
					

Learn how to make chaffles that are crispy and chewy, NOT eggy! Includes the best basic keto chaffle recipe, 4 other flavors (sweet and savory), tips, and substitutions.




					www.wholesomeyum.com
				




Another wonderful source of ideas is Diet Doctor:  https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/recipes

I don't have any relationship of any sort with Wholeseom Yum, or Diet Doctor.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks for all the veggie selections everyone! My next shopping is on Tuesday & changed my usual orders to whatever low carb veggies I could fins & like: some of them I’ve tried before like kale & radishes but, didn’t like them; there’s a limited choice at tesco over here in NI &, asda has even less, but, got beansprouts, love those, spinach, salad leaves & little gems which I’ve also had before! But, salad leaves, I’ve found in the past, doesn’t fill me up & leaves me hungry again pretty quickly!

Your idea of chicken with mozzarella is very intriguing @Kaylz & I’ll give those a go tomorrow as I have frozen chicken breast mini fillets in the freezer, which I’ve taken out to defrost overnight, & try it with the cheese I DO have in the fridge, tesco’s coastal bite, Red Leicester & Swiss gruyere with some mushrooms: don’t have any ham; ordered some parma & prosciutto for Tuesday’s delivery. Also, ordered smoked salmon as well, on special price right now, as that goes lovely with poached eggs or cream cheese but, I’ll try grated & melted Swiss gruyere with it as it’s a hard cheese that’s very creamy when melted!

Oh yes, there’s some very interesting mixes of stir fry frozen veggies by Green Isle that I’ve ordered too: a local ish Irish, down south of the border, brand that you might not have heard of & frozen tender stem broccoli too; have tried eating broccoli, the bog standard stuff, before on their own & while I like the taste of them in combination with the other frozen veggie steam bags I found the iron metallic taste too strong on their own but, tender stem I find is nicer! Oddly enough, I love spinach for exactly the same reason, the iron taste, but, on their own isn’t too strong like broccoli!


----------



## Drummer (Oct 5, 2020)

I have been using swede to boil and mash with cream instead of potatoes, also cutting it into slices and placing it under the rack when roasting a chicken.
If you cook cauliflower to mash, strain off the water then put a plate on top and press down to squeeze out a bit more so it is not too wet.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 5, 2020)

I had a look at what was available on the Ireland Tesco site and for fresh there’s

Leeks
Asparagus
Green Beans
Fine Beans
Sugar Snap Peas aren’t too bad
Butternut Squash not the worst (available in the prepared vegetables)
Peppers
Brussel Sprouts (If available)
Pumpkin

I have to admit their selection is lacking compared to what we have available here xx


----------



## bakebeans (Oct 5, 2020)

One of my faves at the moment is roasted cauliflower. We had lamb last week and I roasted the cauliflower florets for about an hour on 200 until they were crispy and added a little mint sauce to them for the last 10 mins. We are having the same tonight but with red pesto.
Mushrooms stuffed with soft cheese and a sprinkle of mozzarella on top are another winner here or baby peppers stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon.
We are having home made kfc at the weekend  there will be some breadcrumbs on the chicken but instead of fries I’ll fry some halloumi. 
we really like celeriac chips and cauliflower mash. We had cauliflower and broccoli rice last night with our curry


----------



## Perfect10 (Oct 5, 2020)

bakebeans said:


> One of my faves at the moment is roasted cauliflower. We had lamb last week and I roasted the cauliflower florets for about an hour on 200 until they were crispy and added a little mint sauce to them for the last 10 mins. We are having the same tonight but with red pesto.


Harissa paste is another one to roast cauliflower in.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 5, 2020)

What the heck is Harissa Paste?


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 5, 2020)

That's what I wondered.... but as always Google enlightened me.... a paste made with red peppers and garlic and chilli and spices


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 5, 2020)

It’s a lovely north African / Moroccan type of flavour. Often used in falafels - at least in the recipe we’ve got!

They sell it it supermarkets in little jars


----------



## grovesy (Oct 5, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It’s a lovely north African / Moroccan type of flavour. Often used in falafels - at least in the recipe we’ve got!
> 
> They sell it it supermarkets in little jars


I have never made Falafels, only had them from Deli.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 5, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have never made Falafels, only had them from Deli.



I hadn’t either, but they are surprisingly easy. We’ve had them a few times over the summer - whizzed up chick peas with some chopped onion, parsley, coriander, garlic and harissa. My youngest prefers things less spicy, so we use half and half harissa and tomato puree.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 6, 2020)

Harissa paste, especially Rose Harissa (which is more fragrant but still packs a punch) is a great seasoning to add to things. Mix it with yoghurt and coat a cauliflower (either the florets or the whole head) and roast it. It's also great as a seasoning on meat and fish.


----------



## Lanny (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks so much everyone! 
Lots of things for me to experiment with & JB’s or Novorapid corrections to hand while I found out how much or how little I need for each thing I try?


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 6, 2020)

I do this one fairly regularly, @Lanny .  It's absolutely delicious with lamb chops, or ribs of any sort, or even with chicken.

Yes, it means collecting a few spices together, but I usually make a batch of the marinade, then freeze it in little bags, for whenever I want it.  I haven't tried it myself, but I reckon it'd also be good on salmon, or any other firm fish.









						Tandoori Lamb Chops Recipe by Beula Pandian Thomas
					

Great recipe for Tandoori Lamb Chops. Hope you have had a great week with work and life and everything else. I've had to work from home mostly as the 23 mos wasn't 100%, but I am quite glad that as we end this week, she's doing great and I am looking forward to relaxing, cooking and shopping!...




					cookpad.com


----------



## Perfect10 (Oct 6, 2020)

grovesy said:


> What the heck is Harissa Paste?


Try it, it’s great stuff, can be used on lots of things, mix with some yoghurt and you have a great marinade for chicken, also great with meatballs and roasted with any vegetables.

Zhoug paste is another one to try, it’s coriander, parsley, cloves and chilli and has an amazing taste, especially good with lamb but veg too.  These pastes make it so quick and easy to liven meals up.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 7, 2020)

Thanks.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 9, 2020)

Perfect10 said:


> Zhoug paste is another one to try



And *ras el hanout* (or is that the baddie from Batman Begins?)


----------



## Dave W (Oct 9, 2020)

There are loads of fishy low carb options you could try. Tuna or swordfish steaks, scallops, cockles, mussels etc. Just add seasoning and/or herbs. Serve on their own or with veg. Herring in various forms, sea bass and other fish are low carb. Smoked salmon lends itself to a number of easy options - with scrambled egg is an easy one.


----------

